# Up and coming Sheffield Foot Event - All members invited!



## Paula Maddison-Green (Jan 20, 2017)

Diabetes UK and the Sheffield Teaching Hospitals NHS Foundation Trust have come together to provide foot care training for people with diabetes in the local area.

The event on Tuesday 14 February is part of Diabetes UK's Putting Feet First campaign and is aimed at helping people living with diabetes to gain information on how to take care of their feet and what signs to be aware of in the event of complications and has been funded by the Sheffield Diabetes UK Group.

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/In_Your...-event-for-people-with-diabetes-in-Sheffield/


----------



## Diabetes UK (Jan 26, 2017)

Great - anyone in the Sheffield area, feel FREE to take advantage of this FREE event about footcare!


----------

